# Who was or is Tampico Buzz Lightyear?



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

It seems many Chihuahuas on the free ad sites boast this dog as an ancestor!

Anyone know anything about him, he must be VERY prolific 

Anyone got a pic?

x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

cant find any pics of him at the moment, i think he died several years ago now


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*Chloe* said:


> cant find any pics of him at the moment, i think he died several years ago now


Really 

I'd love to see a picture, was he well known as a show dog? Is Tampico a well known kennel name?

x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes, but i was on another chi list when i first got twig, and remember them talking about him, i think he passed away in an accident when he was 5 or 6 yrs the only pic i have of him is in the BCC chronicle from 2004 but im sure ive seen pics on the internet just cant find one, am sure others will chime in with more info


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Has it worked?
found it on some breeders website - dont think it was their dog though


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

JRZL said:


> Has it worked?
> found it on some breeders website - dont think it was their dog though


No 

x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

you cant put links up can you?

type graangellchihuahuas into google - its on their home page ( i think its him anyways )


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Are you that's him? There's no mention of a name and it's a bit confusing 

x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

a think so - ive seen pictures of him before and ive seen tht picture before and it said it was him
& on the puppies page it says that its there great grandad or something


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

JRZL said:


> a think so - ive seen pictures of him before and ive seen tht picture before and it said it was him
> & on the puppies page it says that its there great grandad or something


Thank you 

x


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

On that homepage it says it was their dog Casper who has passed away. It says Casper is Paddy's father. If you find Paddy' s page it says Tampico Buzz Lightyear is his grandfather.
So the dog on the first page might be a son of, but is not the dog your looking for.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Quinn said:


> On that homepage it says it was their dog Casper who has passed away. It says Casper is Paddy's father. If you find Paddy' s page it says Tampico Buzz Lightyear is his grandfather.
> So the dog on the first page might be a son of, but is not the dog your looking for.


Yes, just noticed that...Mmmm...How strange?

x


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Who is CH TAMPICO BUZZ LIGHTYEAR JW.. :O need you ask? lol
He was owned and showed by Miss L HARGREAVES.
He has produced some beautiful progean!
Here are a few show results.. 

CH Tampico Buzzlight Year
Leed City and District Canin Association 2002
Class 1494OD - 2nd
Darling Dog Show Society 2004
Class 1829OD - 3rd
Driffield Agricultural Society 2002
Class 1546 OD (8 Entries) Abs: 0 - 3rd
21 Class Breed Champion Show 26 Oct 2003
Class 9 Open Dog - 5th










*Sorry is copyrighted, its just everything on my new website is and I don't have the orignal photo *


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

what a beautiful pup


----------

